# Amazon mug shot



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

What is the point of the photos? Hopefully I don't need to show it at check in. I got the prompt just before 6 am. Five minutes out of bed. Had to do it to check for blocks. Wondering if it will show up for customer tracking their order. If so then they won't open the door since I look like a felon that escaped the asylum. Great job sending out the prompt here just as we were all waking up


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes. The customers for Prime Now deliveries will be able to see who is delivering their orders and the pickup locations will be able to see who is working the block easier. A lot of people have 2 accounts so this is cracking down on misrepresentation.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think it's a good thing.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It is but having some of us do it at 6 am was ridiculous


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> It is but having some of us do it at 6 am was ridiculous


Not sure it matters. Do it from bed lol


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I did


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Mine prompted me at 3pm in th middle of a delivery between scanning and marking delivered. 
Locked up the app, had to force kill and restart. Luckily I did not have to rescan as the 4 boxes were already in the door and the customer had closed it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I was told Dogs and Cats are acceptable. Even pup tents for the 6am ones.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Ew


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Solution to a non-issue. No customer has ever asked me to prove I'm with Amazon. If someone ever does, I'm not with Amazon...none of us are. They should have spent the dev resources on making the app faster or improving routing, or literally anything else.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

DeathByFlex said:


> Solution to a non-issue. No customer has ever asked me to prove I'm with Amazon. If someone ever does, I'm not with Amazon...none of us are. They should have spent the dev resources on making the app faster or improving routing, or literally anything else.


There's been some people in my area that been questioned by authorities this could speed up the process


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> There's been some people in my area that been questioned by authorities this could speed up the process


It will also eventually prevent the likes of soupergloo from using her boyfriends account.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> It will also eventually prevent the likes of soupergloo from using her *mom's* account.


Fixed it for you.

If Amazon doesn't care, why should anyone else?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I like the gig money as much as the next guy but the last time a company gave me a lanyard and an ID (physical or digital) it was because I was an actual employee -- with benefits, shared tax burden and some basic protections. The new way of working erodes most of that away and there will be long-term economic consequences for all of us. If Amazon wants me to be independent then that's fine but I refuse to do so while also acting like their employee. We're not "with Amazon" and their stupid digital ID doesn't change that fact. Don't let them keep moving the line on this [email protected]


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

DeathByFlex said:


> I like the gig money as much as the next guy but the last time a company gave me a lanyard and an ID (physical or digital) it was because I was an actual employee -- with benefits, shared tax burden and some basic protections. The new way of working erodes most of that away and there will be long-term economic consequences for all of us. If Amazon wants me to be independent then that's fine but I refuse to do so while also acting like their employee. We're not "with Amazon" and their stupid digital ID doesn't change that fact. Don't let them keep moving the line on this [email protected]


I work for full time for a telecom company contractors have photo is as well as emoyees I don't see what the issue is


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> It will also eventually prevent the likes of soupergloo from using her boyfriends account.


LOL if people are stupid enough to not know how to get around this on their second account, that just means more blocks for me at my warehouse where almost everyone works off of two accounts.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Multiple identities being used here as well. Who are they to tell us how much we can work? A lawbreaking, unethical company cannot be enforcer of morals and social standards.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

rozz said:


> Multiple identities being used here as well. Who are they to tell us how much we can work? A lawbreaking, unethical company cannot be enforcer of morals and social standards.


Wow you think that's fair


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Again, Amazon doesn't care if it's fair or not. All it cares about is getting packages delivered and satisfying customers.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

ScubaMark said:


> Mine prompted me at 3pm in th middle of a delivery between scanning and marking delivered.
> Locked up the app, had to force kill and restart. Luckily I did not have to rescan as the 4 boxes were already in the door and the customer had closed it.


Same thing happened to me. It was my last delivery and my app froze. Restarted it and forced me to take the picture on the spot. Wouldn't let me bypass it. So I had to take an ugly pic just so I can bypass the screen and now it's apperently a permanent pic so now I can't even change it.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

As per the Amazon Flex developer norm they screwed up the photo routine. It's easy to bypass.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Again, Amazon doesn't care if it's fair or not. All it cares about is getting packages delivered and satisfying customers.


Ugh you misunderstood me


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

I didn't realize it was a one n done thing so I just took mine while driving down the freeway.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Try putting on the ole fake nose and glasses


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Try putting on the ole fake nose and glasses


Why be a smartass


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Who's being a smart-ass?


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

So I never took the picture I was on Vacation for some time but when I logged in today the app didn't require me to take picture anymore so they gave up on this is thing I'm guessing.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

I took a pic and showed up the first few days and now it's gone . Who knows


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe someone told them they're going to get their balls sued off for not being compliant (which they weren't) in states that have hardcore biometric privacy protection laws ...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm lost
How is a photo biometric?



jester121 said:


> Maybe someone told them they're going to get their balls sued off for not being compliant (which they weren't) in states that have hardcore biometric privacy protection laws ...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Any rideshare riders can see a picture of their drivers. Why shouldn't customers see a picture of the drivers delivering their packages? The flex badge doesn't have a photo like white van drivers' badges.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I was watching porn when the app demanded the photo so, naturally, my pic is two hot chicks kissing. No complaints yet...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

uberstuper said:


> I took a pic and showed up the first few days and now it's gone . Who knows


Same, maybe they figured out it's pretty pointless.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

DeathByFlex said:


> I was watching porn when the app demanded the photo so, naturally, my pic is two hot chicks kissing. No complaints yet...


I'm disappointed in you. Something in the order of 12" would be better.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm disappointed in you. Something in the order of 12" would be better.


Lmao for you maybe


----------

